# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Transcipt "How to Mine Ethereum on a Windows PC 6 Steps"

## ChaltenFitzroy

Прошу вас помочь распознать текст из видео.    
**************************************************  ************
Hello! You are watching the Daily Decrypt. I'm your host Amanda and today is episode **** to 
you by the MERKLE. 
Daily Decrypt has decided partner up with the cool focus at «Crypto Compare» to begin offer a 
new some handy mining guides starting with Ethereum on Windows.
I'll take you through the 6 steps you need which are «getting geth», «runnin geth», «activating geth», 
and then «getting ethminer», «configuring ethminer» and «beginning to mine». Let's get started! 
Step 1. Install geth. Geth is the name of the program that lets your computer talk to the rest of the 
Ethereum network. And the download for it **** link to the description below. After you downloaded 
it unzip it and we want move it to your hard drive folder, which is most cases is «C». To move the file 
simply copied and move it into your «C» folder manually. 
**************************************************  ************ 
Instruction: How to download YouTube-video (in Russian): LINK.

----------


## xXHoax

Hello! You are watching the Daily Decrypt. I'm your host, Amanda, and today's episode is brought to 
you by the MERKLE. 
The Daily Decrypt has decided to partner up with the cool folks at "Crypto Compare" to begin offering you
some handy mining guides, starting with Ethereum on Windows.
I'll take you through the 6 steps you need, which are "getting geth", "running geth", "activating geth", 
and then "getting ethminer", "configuring ethminer" and "beginning to mine". Let's get started! 
Step 1. Install geth. Geth is the name of the program that lets your computer talk to the rest of the 
Ethereum network. And the download for it is linked in the description below. After you've downloaded 
it, unzip it, and we'll want move it to your harddrive folder, which is most cases is "C". To move the file, 
simply copy it and move it into your "C" folder manually.

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

> and we'll want move it to your harddrive folder

 
Между *"want"* и *"move"* она ещё сказала *"to"*?

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

Записал далее.  **** 1-00 **************************************************  ************* 
Step 2. Run geth. Using your Windows Search tool type in the letters «cmd». You'll see command 
prompt populate in this list and click on it. It will open on your screen and if you've never used it 
before you'll know you've done it right because it’s a slightly and attractive and mostly black window. 
Type «cd», [SPACE], forward slash into this command prompt and press [ENTER]. If you see capital 
«C», colon, backslash you’ll know you did it right. 
Now type «geth», [SPACE], «account», [SPACE], «new», press [ENTER] and you will have created a 
new geth account. You'll then be asked to choose a password for your geth-account, which you won't 
be able to see as you type it in. So, take care to do it accurately. This password gives access to any 
Ether that you mine. So, guard it as you would your money. 
Step 3. Activate geth. Now it's time to tell your geth program to start talking to other nodes just like 
you on the Ethereum network. Type «geth», [SPACE], [DASH], [DASH], «rpc» into your command 
prompt and press [ENTER]. You'll now see the Ethereum blockchain begin to download. If this flags 
your Windows Firewall or other firewall you can tell it simply “Allow”. 
Sponsored Shout Out from CORE which is an asset talking that lives on NXT blockchain. CORE's value 
is currently invested in Bitcoin, gold, silver, various cryptocurrencies and other on NXT based assets 
as well. The CORE Team reports that their token would begin paying Bitcoin- dividends to its holders 
on February 1 of this year. You can learn more at [link]. 
Step 4. Get ethminer. Now it's time to download your mining program – ethminer. The link to download 
ethminer is also in the description. And take note that the most recent version of it is always at the 
bottom of the list. After you download the most recent version click to install it. Again if this flags your 
firewall you can choose to allow it and then follow through the installation Wizard to finish the process. 
Step 5. Configure ethminer. This is the longest step, but I know you can do it. It's time to open *** second 
instants of your command prompt, so you'll have two of those command boxes side-by-side. Do this by 
right clicking the icon in your taskbar of the command prompt that you already have open. 
When you right click a menu will pop-up and you should select the **** named option command prompt.  **** 3-26 **************************************************  *************

----------

